# Train weathering techniques



## Lorne

I'm not sure if this topic belongs in here but it seems as good a place as any, I guess.

I'm interested in how all you experienced modelers weather your trains. Can you give us newbies a description of the process involved? Alot of the books I've read mention using pastels and chalk...powdery things like that. I know there's something else that gets sprayed on afterwards to make the engines and cars "handlable" but I don't know what it's called. I think it's some kind of laquer-type stuff but it doesn't show on the finished project. 

Does any of this sound familiar?


----------



## tworail

I usually do things with chalks. See below, this took about 15 minutes with some cheap chalks from the art store and a stiff bristled brush:










Once you are satisfied with the weathering, you can 'seal' the chalk with a product called Testor's Dullcote, available at most hobby and craft shops. One tip - the dullcote liquid is a spray can and works better slightly warm, so immerse the whole can in some warm water before using it, it should give a finer spray.

More experienced modelers sometimes use an airbrush as well to simulate diesel exhaust buildup and other effects like spilled oil and general light rusting effects. I tried it on some freight cars, check out below:


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is crazy good work Tworail... It is like a "clean" type of dirty


----------



## shaygetz

Great work, TR. Because I have asthmatics living in my house, I've switched over to the cheap craft paints you find at Wal-Mart. This combined with powdered chalks works very well for me. My How-to link>>> http://www.freewebs.com/shaygetz/tutorials/bigboy/bigboy.htm


----------



## alfalfa

Nice weathering shaygetz. :thumbsup:
I kinda suck at weathering. Just need more practice.
I have seen some very good advice about this somewhere and will try to find a link for all to share.


----------



## tworail

The great thing I found about chalk weathering anyway is you can wash it off if it gets out of hand.

Harder to do with an airbrush


----------



## alfalfa

tworail said:


> The great thing I found about chalk weathering anyway is you can wash it off if it gets out of hand.
> 
> Harder to do with an airbrush


One thing I do not have is chalk. I will have to put that on my shopping list.


----------



## tworail

A set of artists chalks - make sure you go to decent art supply store - should be around $10. Get some stiff bristled brushes and you will be on your way.

I will be demanding pics!!


----------



## alfalfa

tworail said:


> A set of artists chalks - make sure you go to decent art supply store - should be around $10. Get some stiff bristled brushes and you will be on your way.
> 
> I will be demanding pics!!


I need to get some flat water based paints also. All I have now are semi gloss and oil paints. I made a really shiney mountain that needs to be repainted. :retard: :lol_hitting:


----------

